# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  انتخاب چک باکس و مخفی شدن الطاعات

## saeedjafari

با سلام وقت بخیر
لطفا تصویر رو ببینید
1- در حالت عادی همه المانها مشخص هست
2- با انتخاب گروه a فقط المانهای اینگروه نمایش داده میشه
3- با انتخاب گروه b فقط المانهای اینگروه نمایش داده میشه
و با کلیلک روی ALL همه المانها نمایش داده میشه
ممنونمیشم راهنمایی کنید به چه صروت هست ؟
آیا پروژه ضمیمه شده اشکال داره ؟
مرسی

0258.jpg

----------

